

Ask HN: Leaders' avg? - fogus

I've noticed that the HN leaders page now reports 'avg' in addition to totals.  Is it safe to assume that the avg is total/(posts+comments)?
======
yan
I _think_ I noticed mine fluctuating, so it might be only tallying recent (for
some definition of recent) posts.

~~~
mbrubeck
Your "avg" did not change when I voted you up just now, so it must be
averaging over at least 100 posts... I guess that doesn't narrow it down much.

------
icey
It would be a nice addition to all profiles, if pg is taking requests /
suggestions.

